
Airbnb holds meeting with bankers to extend $1 bln debt facility - aburan28
https://www.reuters.com/article/airbnb-debt/airbnb-holds-meeting-with-bankers-to-extend-1-bln-debt-facility-source-idUSL1N2BI2X7
======
a3n
Tangent. How would a rental owner sanitize a unit after occupancy, relative to
Covid-19? And how could a renter be confident that such sanitization had been
done?

